# High Altitude AND Low RH... What to do



## Dizzy (Mar 19, 2011)

I hate to be "That guy", and I'm starting to feel like it, but I can't find anything that pairs high altitude and low RH problems.

Here is the deal: 

I live in Alamogordo, New Mexico. That elevation is roughly 4100ft above sea level, and the ambient RH in the little man cave I keep my tupperador, soon to be humidor, is a mere 20-25% on average. I've been looking into the heartfelt beads, crystal gel humidifiers (Xikar mostly), and active systems such as the Cigar Oasis or Hydra.

I've been through the motions here with a humidor before, and sent the humidor back due to what I thought was a bad seal. Looking back, it could have just been that I needed more humidity systems. It was a 100 stick Milano Glass top humidor with a 4oz crystal gel jar and I couldn't get the RH above 62% (I like my cigars closer to 70%).

So, Cigar Gods and those with the infinite knowledge. PLEASE HELP before I go and waste more money...

Thanks


----------



## xobrian (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm not sure about the elevation part, but I had those gel jars before and they just didn't cut it. I switched to 65% heartfelt beads and now I'm at a rock solid 65. I don't even feel the need to check to see the RH in my humi anymore.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Dizzy said:


> It was a 100 stick Milano Glass top humidor with a 4oz crystal gel jar and I couldn't get the RH above 62% (I like my cigars closer to 70%).


This is what I just bought. Used kitty litter for the humidifier. Has been sitting at 65% for the last 3 days straight so far.


----------



## Dizzy (Mar 19, 2011)

Forgot to mention, this will be for a 250 Stick Treasure Dome humidor that I won off of Cbid.


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

I just took the green floral foam out of my 100 ct humi's humidifier and replaced with KL. I've been at 65 since. If you want some KL to play with in your tupperdor than pm me your addy. I have plenty left.:bounce:


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

KL all the way buddy! the cheapest humidification device money can buy!! My has been holding 64% rock steady for nearly 3 months!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

I've lived in high desert, low humidity area's.
You're going to lose moisture at a faster rate than most.
KL or Beads will work but you'll have to check on the state of them more often.
I'd go way more kl or beads than what is required.
If you ask Heartfelt they should give you a good idea since he's located in Nevada.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

piperdown said:


> I've lived in high desert, low humidity area's.
> You're going to lose moisture at a faster rate than most.
> KL or Beads will work but you'll have to check on the state of them more often.
> I'd go way more kl or beads than what is required.
> If you ask Heartfelt they should give you a good idea since he's located in Nevada.


Eric is right on this has nothing to do with elevation.

West Texas is dry

doubt you see this bu currently 11% RH Reese Air Force Base - Texas Weather Forecasts | Maps | News - Yahoo! Weather

When you are living in dry or cold you will have to rehydrate more. Now i have not used any of the gels or active humidification but I keep my sticks around 65% pretty steady with some KL (probably more than I need but I know I am fighting heat and lack of humidity in the air naturally). If your seals are good you should be able to hydrate every couple weeks. Good luck!!!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Eric is right on this has nothing to do with elevation.
> 
> West Texas is dry
> 
> ...


Sums it all up.........and make sure your hummie is properly seasoned
I would go with beads as KL requires twice the amt.
Your RH is really no different than the Winter months for many of us.
I find in the Winter, my coolers hold rh tons better than wood desktops.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

As has been implied, it's less to do with altitude and all to do with your ambient RH. I used to live in Salt Lake City and from there, moved a couple thousand feet upwards to Park City. Point being, I know well your dilemma.

The first issue to address is obviously the humidor. A top-notch seal as an absolute must. Don't shoot the messenger, but getting a really great seal out of a Chinese humidor is at best, dicey. Check it thoroughly, employing ALL the tests; paper strip, whoosh, flashlight, etc. If there is the slightest inkling that it's not "just exactly perfect", send it back immediately for a refund, or credit against cigars.

Another issue I've encountered with such boxes is the floor. Typically, the floor is made of very thin Spanish cedar, in the neighborhood of 1/8-3/16. Sometimes covered in felt, it's rarely sealed well. Since moist air falls, this is where your humidity will collect and leak out the floor. If you're determined to use the humidor, I'd recommend re-sealing the outside of the floor. In any case, you will need to keep the majority of your charged media (as stated above, beads are preferred in this case) on the bottom.

Use the lock. The lock's not there to keep grubby hands off your stash, it's there to aid the lid in maintaining and tighter seal.

I recommend doubling the amount of beads as recommended by the HF calculator. In your case, I would increase that even more, probably by 33%. This will help keep moisture in and aid tremendously in recovery after opening. As stated above, keep two thirds of your beads on the bottom and a third on top.

Seasoning is a bit more of a challenge in desert climates. It will take longer and you will need to use more sponges. I would give it a week in the primary phase, before replacing with beads. Be sure you have an accurate hygrometer.

My personal preference would be to use a smaller, but better quality 50ct humidor and a coolidor. I'd only open the cooler once a month in order to remove enough sticks to fill the desk top for that period of time. Smoke out of the desk top. Wood is always going to want to be a tree. Trees are always going to breath and move. No matter how well finished a humidor is, the wood is always seeking equilibrium with the environment. Plan on charging your beads on the order of about every two weeks.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Dizzy (Mar 19, 2011)

Appreciate the info and advice Gents... I think I'm going to be loading this thing up with quite a few beads, and do a little trial and error to find out which set up is going to work for me. 

Herf, I must admit, I'm a little nervous about the quality of seal as well as workmanship myself. I will send back if it doesn't seem solid, but I'm hoping I don't have to. Wanted to get something, even if it's temporary (only a couple years). I have a tupperware container with crystal gel in it now, and i have a problem with the RH climbing to 78-80, so I have to fan the thing out every day. My thought process was, if I get something now, and keep a good amount of media in it, I will have the extra media for when I get my end all humidor and wineador/cooleridor. 

Got the Treasure Dome off of Cbid for a good price, and invested a little more in this "cheaper" humidor than I did last time. Saw that a few people on the site had one, and said that they have had good luck with them. I'm just hoping for the same thing...


----------

